# Salt lake area



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey all,
I'm new to the forum and new to utah. I am down here for school so I am confined to pretty close to campus so I don't go broke buying gas. I am curious about general areas where hunting is permitted around the city. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Which campus? Each is a different situation. If you're at the U of U, you're in luck.


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Finnegan, I am at the U and I like the sounds of being in luck!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just head east.....


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Sounds good, just head up that way and look for grouse for the most part


----------



## Pbots4d (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. Moved here for school and dont know where to go. I'm in SLC and have a good hunting lab. I'm used to hunting pheasants and some waterfowl, but i'm not too sure whats available around here. 

Any thoughts or anyone looking for another hunting buddy, let me know!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Pbots4d said:


> I'm in the same boat. Moved here for school and dont know where to go. I'm in SLC and have a good hunting lab. I'm used to hunting pheasants and some waterfowl, but i'm not too sure whats available around here.
> 
> Any thoughts or anyone looking for another hunting buddy, let me know!


Welcome to utah. Consider the wildlife refuges along the east and north ends of the Great Salt Lake. Lots of areas with pheasants.


----------

